# Will Dish ever offer Network receivers?



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

I just cancelled my U-verse service due to very poor receiver stability. Constant freeze-ups made it impossible to watch or record programs. I did however absolutely love the ability to watch recorded HD on any TV in the house without having multiple DVR's. Is E* ever gping to have this funtionality with their HD DVR recievers. With E*, I will have to record every program on each DVR so I can choose which TV I watch them on.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

gdub said:


> I just cancelled my U-verse service due to very poor receiver stability. Constant freeze-ups made it impossible to watch or record programs. I did however absolutely love the ability to watch recorded HD on any TV in the house without having multiple DVR's. Is E* ever gping to have this funtionality with their HD DVR recievers. With E*, I will have to record every program on each DVR so I can choose which TV I watch them on.


Go with the HD DVR's and activate the external hard drive capability. Allows you to move recordings to an external hard drive and then you can connect the hard drive to one of the other receivers and watch that recording there. As for networking capability, no idea.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

gdub said:


> I just cancelled my U-verse service due to very poor receiver stability. Constant freeze-ups made it impossible to watch or record programs. I did however absolutely love the ability to watch recorded HD on any TV in the house without having multiple DVR's. Is E* ever gping to have this funtionality with their HD DVR recievers. With E*, I will have to record every program on each DVR so I can choose which TV I watch them on.


i think they will in the future


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish has made a couple of passing mentions of a future whole-home DVR, but nothing at all concrete. Right now, the focus is on the 922 and Sling adapter for the 722k, both of which will allow streaming to remote Sling catchers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks. Echostar has a heavy commitment to Sling technology which allows program reception from your DVRs on other TV's and on computers and on phones and on....

That's all via networks and the internet. I don't think we'll see DVRs directly accessible from other DVRs unless someone fudges and describes the 922 that way.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

The 922 is going to have an optional extender, so you won't need receivers in every room.

Michael


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael1 said:


> The 922 is going to have an optional extender, so you won't need receivers in every room.
> 
> Michael


I'm not sure what that means exactly... but the 922 has built-in Sling technology, so all you need are "catchers" to receive the programming at another location.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I talked to a rep in Augusta yesterday at a home and garden show. She said the 922 just went out of beta and it would support 2 hdtv outputs and have the ability to broadcast to a portable 3rd TV.

Glor


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

kstevens said:


> I talked to a rep in Augusta yesterday at a home and garden show. She said the 922 just went out of beta and it would support 2 hdtv outputs and have the ability to broadcast to a portable 3rd TV.
> 
> Glor


It will have 1 native HD output and any others will be sling related.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kstevens said:


> I talked to a rep in Augusta yesterday at a home and garden show. She said the 922 just went out of beta and it would support 2 hdtv outputs and have the ability to broadcast to a portable 3rd TV.
> 
> Glor


Wow... that's the opposite of what Dish normally does. Normally they say receivers can't do something that it does... now we have someone saying it does something that it will not?

Unless they've changed something major in the hardware since showing it again at CES, I don't see how it could hardware support 2 HDTV outputs for unique viewing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Unless they've changed something major in the hardware since showing it again at CES, I don't see how it could hardware support 2 HDTV outputs for unique viewing.


My read from CES was that the 922 would be able to Sling an independent HD feed. TV2 remains SD.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

harsh said:


> My read from CES was that the 922 would be able to Sling an independent HD feed. TV2 remains SD.


That is exactly what the 922 im staring at right now does.. well in theroy as we dont have the sling setup yet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> My read from CES was that the 922 would be able to Sling an independent HD feed. TV2 remains SD.


Exactly my understanding too... Sling would sling SD/HD anywhere... but the statement of "supporting 2 HDTV outputs" implies something other than the Sling capability. That's the part I would suspect is not correct.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I'm sure it will have an HDMI and a component/digital audio on TV1 both hot and and SD TV2. The question in my mind is will the Sling output essentially be TV3 or whatever is on TV1?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Well, I'm sure it will have an HDMI and a component/digital audio on TV1 both hot and and SD TV2. The question in my mind is will the Sling output essentially be TV3 or whatever is on TV1?


Whenever I read about the sling part, I always read independent. So I am thinking it will be a TV3 output. Granted until there are Actual users, outside of Dish, we really wont know.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can't have a 3rd independent output without a 3rd SAT tuner. Sling will have to be tied to TV1 or TV2.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> You can't have a 3rd independent output without a 3rd SAT tuner. Sling will have to be tied to TV1 or TV2.


My Archos 605 (Pocket Dish) uses a USB connection.

You have to move recordings to it, similar to an EHD. Recordings on the Archos can be displayed to it's tiny screen, or to a TV by using the "docking station". It has component, s-video and composite connections.

Unlike an EHD, however, once recordings are moved there, you cannot move them back!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If I had to guess it would sling either Sat 1, Sat 2, OTA 1, OTA 2, or a recording. So it could be considered a universal 3rd output.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It all depends upon the implementation, which I'm sure none of us knows...

Hypothetically, though... since they do have 2 SAT tuners and 2 OTA tuners available... they *could* implement a scenario where you could sling a 3rd unique channel OR a pre-recorded event that is not playing on TV1 or TV2.

I'm not sure how much of a nightmare that would be to code, though... since you'd only be able to do it in a limited config... IF TV1 was on SAT and TV2 also on SAT, then you could only Sling OTA or a recording... and that might add a bunch of overhead that is nasty to debug.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Not sure how difficult it would be except maybe the recorded programs. All tuners have a signal at all times so I would think all tuners would be available to the slingbox hardware. Not much different then an external slingbox where you have have 4 different inputs connected to it. No if/or logic would be needed, you just pick one of four tuners to watch. You just switch what input you want to watch using the sling software. We'll have to wait and see since since last I heard the sling part currently only works intermittently at best.

Of course if you were slinging sat 1 and someone was watching it, you could change that channel using the sling software and disrupt the home viewer. In fact I did that once to my house sitter. I was slinging local news and noticed they were changing channels. I waited a couple of minutes after they settled on a channel and tuned to a different channel. Had fun with them for about 10 minutes.

But then it could be useful for parents to see what their kids are watching when the parents are not home


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> If I had to guess it would sling either Sat 1, Sat 2, OTA 1, OTA 2, or a recording. So it could be considered a universal 3rd output.


This "sounds" logical. What about the internet tuner? Not the sling part of the internet tuner, but anybody have any news on how that will work? Allow for a Netflix interface, maybe?


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I can only tell you what she said. I asked her if the 922 will support 2 hdtv's. She said yes it would, and that dish will sell a 3rd portable tv that it can broadcast to. She didn't say by what means though.


Ken


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

> This "sounds" logical. What about the internet tuner? Not the sling part of the internet tuner, but anybody have any news on how that will work? Allow for a Netflix interface, maybe?


Last I heard the browser was not functional yet so no one knows.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> Go with the HD DVR's and activate the external hard drive capability. Allows you to move recordings to an external hard drive and then you can connect the hard drive to one of the other receivers and watch that recording there. As for networking capability, no idea.


So, you are saying I can move the EHD to a 'regular' receiver and then it would act as a DVR when I want to watch said recorded program(s)?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

hoophead said:


> So, you are saying I can move the EHD to a 'regular' receiver and then it would act as a DVR when I want to watch said recorded program(s)?


No -

Adding the EHD to a DVR is a totally different thing than enabling the DVR function on the VIP receivers, and you cannot swap drives back and forth.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> You can't have a 3rd independent output without a 3rd SAT tuner. Sling will have to be tied to TV1 or TV2.


Why would you need a sat tuner when you could watch a recording? As I understand it, "TV3" would go out over your network, and video decoding/output would be handled by the 150 monitor or Sling 300 STB.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Why would you need a sat tuner when you could watch a recording? As I understand it, "TV3" would go out over your network, and video decoding/output would be handled by the 150 monitor or Sling 300 STB.


That's my question. If the 922's Sling technology is creating a streaming video feed going out the network plug not using TV1 or TV2 output or the DVR's internal video processor, that would be TV3 as far as I'm concerned.

Also I really can't see how the USB 700U hooked to one of the other ViP DVRs could work well otherwise. Of course I'm enough of a skeptic to wonder how it could work well anyway.:sure:


----------

